# Wolf Makeup techniques



## Solitarywolfpup (Oct 25, 2008)

I need help. Does anyone have any handy tips, tricks or hints on the how - tos of applying theatrical type make up in order to get a wolfish effect. Thanks to anyone in advance.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Go to Mehron's web site. (Make-up company). The have some how-to's you can reference, and print out if need be.


----------

